# will tyre fit my rims



## chigman (28 Jun 2010)

Hi All

Before I order these tyres @ 700x28, http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Continental_Sport_Contact_Hybrid_City_Tyre_and_Tube/5360008375/ I just want to make sure that they will fit my rims ok. My rims are Alexrims En24's. Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## MartinC (28 Jun 2010)

Somewhere on your rims it will give and ERTRO size for the rim - you want it to be 622- something to match the ERTRO reference on the tyre (622-28). The 622 is the bead diameter of the tyre and rim in mm.


----------



## chigman (28 Jun 2010)

MartinC said:


> Somewhere on your rims it will give and ERTRO size for the rim - you want it to be 622- something to match the ERTRO reference on the tyre (622-28). The 622 is the bead diameter of the tyre and rim in mm.



Hi Martin- Thanks for quick reply. The number on the rims is 622-19. Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2010)

What tyres have you got at the moment? all I can find on the Alex web site is EN24 (MTB) and EN24 (29ER/DISC), if its the latter you've got a which is a 622 diameter and 19mm wide rim so according to Sheldon, it'll take the 28mm tyre.

Edit: you've already answered the question, it is the latter ;-)


----------



## chigman (28 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> What tyres have you got at the moment? all I can find on the Alex web site is EN24 (MTB) and EN24 (29ER/DISC), if its the latter you've got a which is a 622 diameter and 19mm wide rim so according to Sheldon, it'll take the 28mm tyre.
> 
> Edit: you've already answered the question, it is the latter ;-)



Hi

They are just listed as Alex EN24 V-Brake on my Cube hybrid bike. I couldn't find them on their website either.

Steve


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2010)

chigman said:


> Hi
> 
> They are just listed as Alex EN24 V-Brake on my Cube hybrid bike. I couldn't find them on their website either.
> 
> Steve


Its the EN 24 (29ER) chig you said to Martin they're 622-19, so yes the tyres will fit :-)


----------



## chigman (28 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Its the EN 24 (29ER) chig you said to Martin they're 622-19, so yes the tyres will fit :-)



Ah-that'll do for me  thanks for the help guys.

Steve


----------



## MartinC (28 Jun 2010)

622-19 means it's the right diameter with an internal rim width of 19mm. A 28mm tyre will just about be wide enough for this rim, a 32mm or 35mm would be better IMO so that the inflated tyre has a better profile. I'd prefer 28mm tyres on rim widths 13-17mm.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2010)

MartinC said:


> 622-19 means it's the right diameter with an internal rim width of 19mm. A 28mm tyre will just about be wide enough for this rim, a 32mm or 35mm would be better IMO so that the inflated tyre has a better profile. I'd prefer 28mm tyres on rim widths 13-17mm.


Yip, according to Sheldon it the minimum he would recommend but he does say his recommendations are conservative the OP will be OK :-)


----------



## chigman (28 Jun 2010)

Some more useful info, cheers again people. Have just ordered the 32's for piece of mind.

Steve


----------



## MartinC (30 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Yip, according to Sheldon it the minimum he would recommend but he does say his recommendations are conservative the OP will be OK :-)



Yes, it won't cause any problems but the ride may be a bit harsh if the side walls aren't bowed enough. It does depend on the tyre - they have different profiles. I've ridden Conti Supersport 28's on 19mm rims before and it was OK but they had fairly round cross sections, some tyres don't.


----------



## chigman (30 Jun 2010)

The 32's turned up today and are now fitted. Will give them a blast tomorrow to see how they stand up.

steve


----------

